# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Which kind of database is the right choice for a Cloud Based PMS system?

## Dionisis

Hello,

It's my first post here so please be kind  :Smilie: 

We are a startup company that we want to create a new SaaS Cloud PMS (Property Management System) for small hotels and properties. Also we create a website for booking. The scope is to be able after our solution is well established to provide automatically personal suggestions to our customers.
Since we are on the designing phase we want to create it with latest standards in dbms to be able to be expandable and support big data, analytics etc that it will give us
a competitive advantage.

We have received proposals from different Software Development companies that some of them have proposed different kind of databases.
And my questions are the following:
1) How we can choose between relational, non-relational databases or even graph databases?
What factors that we should evaluate while choosing?
2) What are the extra cost of choosing a nonSQL database? We think that if we choose a more exotic "database" other than the SQL we would have
problems finding locals to maintain and update our projects. 
3) Are there any companies that act like independent consultants that can consult us on the pros or cons and design the perfect fit for us
for the database issues and the big data analytics? 
We have found some but most of them seem  really big companies that will not deal with a small client like us.
4) Is a database written on mySQL and have a Hadoop System comparable with a non relational database?

Please let me know since we are "newbies" on that any other concerns that we should have while deciding.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## Steve R Jones

Compare Non-Relational Database Systems With Relational Systems
http://www.ehow.com/facts_7693499_co...l-systems.html

I do support work for a software company that creates accounting software for Property Management. We have two regular applications and are almost finished building a third that will be web based. 

We have approx 10 full time people that have been developing the new software for almost three years.... It's a huge undertaking  and requires a large amount of money to support the project... 

All three of our softwares are SQL based. 

Most of our clients for the new software will come from our existing clients that we'll convert over... All of our potential clients just like your potential clients are already using a software... Getting them to believe ours/yours is better will be a challenge. The cost of retraining people on a new software is large.

----------


## Dionisis

thank you for your answer Steve.

----------

